# Transparenz-Verlauf in Freehand



## Gerch (24. April 2003)

Hi,
habs bis jetzt nicht gefunden oder es ist nicht möglich...der Transparenz-Verlauf in Freehand.(Verläufe >Farbe zur Transparenz, ähnlich wie in Flash).
Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar.

mfG


----------



## pixelforce (24. April 2003)

Einen Transparenzverlauf in Freehand gibt es nicht, so wie er in Flash vorhanden ist. Auf jeden Fall bis Version 10. Ob es jetzt so etwas in der MX Version gibt weiß ich nicht.

Wenn du unbedingt einen Transparenzverlauf haben willst in Freehand kannst du nur versuchen zwei Objekte in der Anfangsfarbe und Endfarbe zu erstellen und bei der Füllung Linse angeben  und dann eine Mischung erstellen. Müsste eigentlich funktionieren.


----------

